# Kubota B20 - Engine oil overfilled? Yikes!!



## MZwillinger (Apr 20, 2018)

Just got a B20 and doing an oil change before putting hours on it. Drained the oil, surprising little came out, est 1-2 quarts. Specs says 4.1 qt capacity. I changed the filter and added 4 quarts. I started the engine, let idle, then checked the oil level. It is very overfilled according to the dipstick, like twice as much as it should have. I am not sure what to do.

First I double-checked that I drained from the correct spot and yes, from the bottom of the oil pan. The pan seems small. Not sure if I should drain and re-fill according to the dipstick or just call it good with 4 quarts.

Advice??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like the wrong dip stick. Also, the oil pan could have been hit and caved in to a certain extent.


----------



## MZwillinger (Apr 20, 2018)

Figured it out, the dipstick stopper slid up on dipstick

I measured the oil it had been running on, just 24 oz. Had been running on less than one quart for who knows how long!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad you solved it!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

extremely lucky


----------

